# $25 Scare Cam!



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a quick video I threw together last night showing how I used a cheapo dash cam and using it to record reactions/scares for my elevator this year. Hope it helps!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info! That camera had a nice clear picture. Can you program the camera for pictures instead of video as an option?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

It does take still photos but you can't program it to take pics automaticly. You have to do it manually


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I just ordered two of them. If the power consumption specs are correct (500 mA), I will be able to run one of these for 10+ hours using a 5,200 mAh USB battery supply (but you could also power from a USB wall wart).

I also checked out Christopher Pressley's demo video where he shows what kind of image you can get using a blacklight as a booster. Impressive little setup for under $50 (camera, MicroSD card, battery, blacklight bulb, and light fixture).


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is a quick test video I did with the camera. The only light is coming from the two overhead and the video monitor. A booster light would definitely be better but this gives you an idea right out of the box.


----------

